Ask HN: CS, Maths or some other degree for an experienced dev? - kecupochren
======
jfv
Are you a working software engineer already? If so, you might want to wait
until you know what you want to study before aimlessly pursuing a degree.

Also this is a pretty lazy post. More details than 'experienced dev' would be
appreciated

------
loukrazy
If you must, do statistics, machine learning, or "data science". If you are
already an experienced dev, a CS or Math degree is not going to give you
anything that you dont already have.

------
ivan_ah
Math and (theoretical) CS are pretty much the same — you will have a lot of
mind expanding experiences and build up your theoretical toolset.

------
PaulHoule
Are you an experienced dev who wants to get a BS degree?

------
anonymoushn
Why do you want a degree? The main point of that seems to be immigration.

~~~
g00gler
I've considered a degree because I'm not very good at algorithms and have next
to no interest spending time doing this on my own.

That being said I've decided against it because, who cares? I'd rather build
up my portfolio.

~~~
CharlesDodgson
Do something multidisciplinary like GIS, you'll learn all the interesting
geography bits as well as working with spatial data. It's an interesting field
and the technology is becoming increasingly relevant.

